# All fish in the tank have gone really quiet, 4 Died last night!



## goaquq (Feb 10, 2014)

Okay so I was doing a water change which was a rather large one. After a few hours I noticed some of tetra were swimming at an angle, later that night all 4 tetra had died and it appears my other fish are hanging around the filtration inlet alot.

All fish have gone really quiet and docile and my male betta appears to have lost some colour also...

Any idea's what might be going on? Ammonia Remover was used before conducting a water change and recommends you check on the tank over a 2-hour period. Which caused me to notice the fish, I noticed they did not look too healthy before hand anyway which lead me to doing a 75% water change.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why would you use an ammonia remover instead of a chlorine remover..
the new water could have been too cold..you could have overdosed with the ammonia remover.or could have caused a drastic change in PH..
i have done 80-90% water changes with no ill effects on the fish...
find what you may have done wrong and make sure you don't do it again..


----------



## goaquq (Feb 10, 2014)

It wasnt used for that purpose, I used it for its general purpose and noticed the fish were a tad weird and then decided to do a 75%+ water change. Male betta seems to have picked up a little and water is much much better.... Fish still seem very docile thou.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it's purpose is for removing ammonia..but you used it for a different purpose...that's kind of like using penicillin to combat dandruff.
well..whatever it was , it is done now and there is no going back...
i hope you don't have any more losses..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Lots of possibilities, but in the future, mix up a batch of new water and let it sit out overnight, preferably with a bubbler in it, before using it. Much safer.


----------

